# Croatia



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone travelled to Croatia? Route from Cherbourg? What was the campsites like and were they plentiful? Was there any area to stay away from? How long would it take to get there? Loads of questions.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have to admire you and others who have or are going to these places particulary when unrest is only recent. I wouldn't have the balls to do it.


----------



## further (May 9, 2005)

We drove to croatia 2 years ago,it took us 3 days to get there in a 5 series BMW.
we used hotels on the way there but once there you will find lots of campsites in the north, once you get to Croatia you will find the going slow as the roads are quite narrow and winding.
we both love croatia and have been many times before and since the conflict.
hope this helps!
if you need more info just ask
Chris


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nora,

I’m sure I remember one of our member’s….Bognormike, has travelled Croatia.

He may be away at the moment or busy, send a pm to him; he’ll have the info you require.

Beautiful country Croatia from what I’ve heard and the people are very friendly, hope you enjoy it.


Homer…..Rob


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nora.

We have motored to Croatia on a number of occasions, really enjoyed all our visits. 
There are plenty of really good campsites, (a number of which are naturist.... signposted fkk), predominantly populated by German tourists. 
However the English are always made most welcome by the locals, who are lovely people, bonded to the Brits by events of 50+ yrs ago.

Beaches mainly rocky, plenty of sea urchins.
Supermarkets do not have the selection that we are used to, so take favourite foods.
Take care when parking, No Parking signs are often so faded that you do not see them, so the Police single out tourists as easy targets for 'on the spot' fines.

We found the best route to be via Calais, straight onto the motorway system.......Aachen, Frankfurt, Stuttgart, Munich, Salzburg, Ljubliana
Porec, takes around 3 days. just under 1000 mles.
Possibly from Cherbourg,,,,, Paris, Geneva, Turin, Venice, Trieste.....Croatia
Never done this route but think it would be longer.
Website worth visiting........ www.getmethere.co.uk 
Plenty of campsite en-route.

Personally I avoided being too close to Trieste and always headed for Porec, and further south.

Geoff


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*croatia*

nora - hi! 
yes it was us that went in september. See my log in the Journals section - I posted a detailed daily log. I have also just posted some pictures from the trip in an album in the photo galleries. Will be adding to this from my collection. As you will travel from Ireland to Cherbourg, I would think that a trip south east across france then into Italy & then the route we took would be best. As noted above and in my log, not the best supplies in the shops but restaurants seemed well stocked and reasonably priced. We met some brits going further south to Dubrovnik, but we didn't have the time. Coastal resorts are good; Poerc is pretty, if a little overpowered with tourism. Novigrad is a lovely little town. Pula is an old Roman town with well preserved ampitheatre, a working town which is a bit more honest than Porec. Slovenia is worth going to; seems much more prosperous than Croatia; Ljubjana is a lovely town. 
We used the caravan club's book as main source for sites, with some research on the tourist boards' sites. 
Have a look at my log & if you want anymore info, PM me 
Good luck


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

*croatia*

Thanks to everyone for the info on Croatia especially Bognormike,Thank you. Hope to make the trip next May. Will tell you how we got on. Slan Nora


----------



## 91727 (May 1, 2005)

*Wild camping in Croatia and Slovenia*

We too are planning on going to Croatia in May this year and so was interested to read this post and bognormikes journal - hadn't seen the journals feature before - very useful!

Does anyone have any experience of wild camping in this part of the world? Is it accepted practice?

(By the way, I have a journal covering our 2003 trip trough Portugal, Spain, Italy and Greece if anyones interested)


----------

